# Post spay incision



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Can you upload a picture? Does it seem inflamed? Red? Certainly worth keeping a close eye on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It does sound normal but you can put some warm compresses on it. You may also notice a small bump under it, if she is more active. Just keep the warm compresses and keep her quiet.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds normal by what you're describing, keep an eye on it though. Limit her activity because you don't want to risk pulling a stitch or getting more inflamed. When are you scheduled for a suture removal?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I put an ice pack(covered of course) on Baileys incision for 20 minutes at a time several times the day of her surgery. It was a little puffy. I felt so bad for her.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds normal to me also... If it gets red and warm..You should have it checked..
After Skye had her stitches out she got a bump...and it ended up being a knot the doctor didn't get when he removed her stitches out..


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Fairly normal. As things settle down it may go down, may not totally. As long as it doesn't start weeping, there's no pus or more swelling (increasing after tomorrow) it should be fine. 

Having had two c-sections and problems with both I have personal experience! With my first there was an infection and a lot of weeping, not fun. Hope she's not doing too bad and is comfortable.

Lana


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sounds normal to me too. Make sure to keep her quiet and keep an eye on the incision.


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

Joy was spayed this past Tuesday and for the first two days her incision looked a little red. Today (Saturday) it looks normal flesh colored and her belly hair is already starting to grow back. My Vet used staples though not stitches and Joy has not bothered them and they seem to be holding well.
It is a challenge to keep her activity level low.
Good Luck.


----------



## eamblk50 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello everyone-
The red swollen incision has gotten alot better over the past few days. It is back to a normal flesh color and has a little puffiness still. She does have a firm lump under her skin?? Whats that all about?

The vet wanted her to avoid jumping and stairs for 10 days. I understand why, but who can prevent a 6 month old pup from jumping and running around!! We have tried to keep her in her cage when she gets excited but she is not happy with that. I was picking her up and walking her down the stairs for the first three days. After the 3rd day she seems much healthier and is all over the place jumping and playing. I decided if she is feeling that much better, it would probly be better for her to walk the stairs than to have me pick her up and putting pressure on her. Any thoughts??


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Did your vet use staples or sutures? Sometimes, how they close the incision will reveal how it will heal. Sounds like the newly scar tissue is forming underneath, meaning healing from the inside out.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Keep an eye on it - We had to take Sophie back in to have her incision cleaned up and she had to go on antibiotics, as it was inflamed. It was next to impossible to keep her quiet and still, but it's so important!


----------



## eamblk50 (Dec 13, 2009)

Blondie said:


> Did your vet use staples or sutures? Sometimes, how they close the incision will reveal how it will heal. Sounds like the newly scar tissue is forming underneath, meaning healing from the inside out.


She had dissolvable stitches and glue??


----------

